# Red ribbon?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why so many cars here have a piece of red ribbon tied to them please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Problem solved........ One of my Portuguese friends tells me it's to bring good luck & similar to having a horseshoe on the door.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Many people, even very well educated ones, take a new car to Fátima to be blessed so that they don't have accidents.


----------

